# Erreur installation Windows sur macbookpro 2016 sous high sierra



## Thomas R000 (21 Février 2018)

J’ai actuellement un soucis avec mon mac, j’ai tenter d’installer windows 10 avec bootcamp sur ma machine (fichier iso*64 french comme il faut) mais pendant l’installation, il se stoppe et affiche un message d’erreur : « INSTALLATION DE WINDOWS l’ordinateur a redémarré de manière inattendue ou a rencontré une erreur inattendue. L’installation de windows ne peut pas continuer. Cliquer sur Ok pour relancer » et je viens de relancer une dizaine de fois sans succès, comment je peux au moins avoir accès de nouveau à ma partition mac ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2018)

Bonjour *Thomas
*
Si tu re-démarres en tenant pressée la touche "*alt*" > tu obtiens un écran de choix des volumes démarrables -->


vois-tu affiché le volume de macOS (intitulé par défaut *Macintosh HD*) ? - si oui > choisis de démarrer dessus.


----------

